# Puppy Play Groups



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone taken their pup to those "under 5 mos. old" puppy groups? If so, how has it gone over with your pup?

NYC has various meet up groups for small dogs and pups. I was thinking about taking him to an open play group for the first time. I want to know if anyone has had experience with this. I want him to become socialized not traumatized. Any tips??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'd never taken the buttercup to a small dog playgroup, but only because i couldnt find one! i took her to petsmart every sunday (still do!) and introduced her to neighbor dogs EARLY on. she has always had an adventurous side to her, so she's never been afraid of other dogs. i think this weekly walk down the aisles really helped her become accustomed to other dogs of all sizes. she has become very socialized in all types of settings, and i wish i could take credit for this, but i think her mellow personality has a LOT to do with it









i think small dog play groups are an excellent idea early on, if they have them in your area! introduce him slowly to other dogs, see if he wants to stick by you or venture out into the play circle on his own. encourage him to play with other shy dogs if he starts off unsure. this way, he can build confidence around others. 

good luck, and have fun!!!!! 

ann marie and the "social flutterby" buttercup


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Last winter I took Lexi to a doggie daycare for toy breeds once a week for a few months. She loved it, I loved it because she came home so tired. We also did a puppy gym class. It taught how to do the agility equiptment (at puppy levels) and socialization.

Just wanted to make sure I mentioned not to do anything with him until he has had all of his puppy shots. Just to be safe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 14 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Last winter I took Lexi to a doggie daycare for toy breeds once a week for a few months.  She loved it, I loved it because she came home so tired.  We also did a puppy gym class.  It taught how to do the agility equiptment (at puppy levels) and socialization.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I mentioned not to do anything with him until he has had all of his puppy shots.  Just to be safe.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119453*


[/QUOTE]

Good advice. All his shots plus 2 weeks is the rule of thumb - usually around 16 weeks.


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 13 2005, 02:07 PM
> *Has anyone taken their pup to those "under 5 mos. old" puppy groups?  If so, how has it gone over with your pup?
> 
> NYC has various meet up groups for small dogs and pups.  I was thinking about taking him to an open play group for the first time.  I want to know if anyone has had experience with this.  I want him to become socialized not traumatized.  Any tips??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119267*


[/QUOTE]
Hi MaxMommy,
Which playgroup were you thinking of bringin your pup? My little guys are older than 5 months, but I've been thinking about bringing them to a playgroup or daycare. I live in northern NJ, but work in the city, so I'm looking for places in either location. Lilo and Stitch are terrors with other dogs though, so I don't know if other ppl would appreciate me bringing them







They're actually ok after they get to run around and play with the other dog for a little bit though. Also, I'm a little paranoid about the dog flu since they've found cases in our area...but please let me know what you find, I'd love to look into places too!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks everyone. Well, for one, it's true, I have to wait till he gets his last shot (rabies) before I can take him. Was at the vet for shots, today. Vet said these dogs can be more sensitive to picking up something from other dogs if all shots not completed.

I bring him to PetSmart every week, too! I haven't let him too close to other dogs, but I want him to be aware of them. 

So far he absolutely adores human attention, even barks for attention. Funny thing is, he is sweet and gentle with strangers and with me he nips and tugs at my skin with his teeth?? Don't get it.

There are a couple of pet groups (that have play groups/events) I signed up for:
Can't attend anything for another month, though (vaccinations complete)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Doggie-Rompin/
(events by invite)

http://maltese.meetup.com/4/events/
(events monthly)


http://www.andreaarden.com/
(weekly set times)

www.leashesandlovers.com
(events--not only small dogs)

This one claims they have puppy kindergarten and play groups in New Jersey:

http://www.thebarkerlounge.com/home1.html


If anyone finds any others in NY or New Jersey--list them please.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I wouldn't even take him to PetsMart or anywhere outside your house, car, and vets until he has all his shots. If you do DO NOT set him on the ground or in a cart. Somethings are passed by just sniffing where another dog went.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

ooops!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 14 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I wouldn't even take him to PetsMart or anywhere outside your house, car, and vets until he has all his shots.  If you do DO NOT set him on the ground or in a cart.  Somethings are passed by just sniffing where another dog went.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119640*


[/QUOTE]


wow, I guess I haven't been careful enough. I was so excited to see him walk with a harness and leash, that I have been taking him out for short walks every day. My Vet said just don't let him sniff another dog's poo.









All the training guides say to expose him to many different sights, sounds and people so that he doesn't become a fearful dog. They say starting 10 weeks is best to start socializing them. ???









Another 3 weeks to be quarentined seems like alot...haven't you heard of the training guides saying to let then meet a new person every day?









I guess I am a bit impatient and into the doggy psychology thing more than the medical stuff. I guess I will have to compromise a bit.

By the way, I found another group that does the pup kindergarten and play groups:
http://www.sicdtc.net/ClassDescriptions.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always heard to not take the puppy anywhere until it has had all its shots. Some of the show breeders I talked to even keep the puppy until it has had all its shots just to make sure its immune. You can never be to careful. Puppies can get parvo from people too. The people pick it up on their shoes and can introduce it into the puppies environment. A lot of things can live in the ground for a really long time. Sometimes the only way to kill it is to spray it with bleach.

Sorry don't want to scary you just want to make you aware of this.

As for exposing him to new sights and sounds try doing that maybe closer to home or you could take him to friend's and family's houses that don't have dogs. 3 weeks seems like a long time but it goes by pretty quick.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I just canceled a December 4th pup meet up. I guess waiting a couple of weeks won't be so bad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SM's own Tucker got Parvo from loose dogs pooping in his yard even though he'd had all his Parvo shots! Parvo is that contagious.

You can read about his battle for his life here.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=5340&st=0


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 15 2005, 04:40 PM
> *SM's own Tucker got Parvo from loose dogs pooping in his yard even though he'd had all his Parvo shots! Parvo is that contagious.
> 
> You can read about his battle for his life here.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, I read that whole thread, what a traumatic ordeal. Yeah, I guess waiting a couple of weeks would deffinitely be worth it.









Tucker was 9 months old when he got it, too....I guess the vaccinations are no guarantee, either.









Thanks for scaring me with that story, maybe I needed it.


----------

